# Air pump Question



## edwardskeg (Dec 10, 2011)

Newbie here...
We have a 38 gal tank, everything seems to be going well so far. We have 2 little guppys that have made it through the night .....fingers crossed....(we did cycle & test water before we put them in)....Here is my question. We purchased an air pump & stone. The pump we have has 2 outputs....We are only using 1. Is there a way to plug the second hole on the pump? It's making lots of noise...we tried Duct Tape...cause that stuff usually fixes everything...LOL, but no luck, after a while if comes off..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you only want to run one stone, take it back and trade it for one that has only 1 outlet. Other wise add a second stone.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would connect them and just have more air going to the air stone or add a second air stone.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you put in a check valve?? I have pluged my second hole with a second check valve. Took out alot of noise.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

edwardskeg said:


> Newbie here...
> We have a 38 gal tank, everything seems to be going well so far. We have 2 little guppys that have made it through the night .....fingers crossed....(we did cycle & test water before we put them in)....Here is my question. We purchased an air pump & stone. The pump we have has 2 outputs....We are only using 1. Is there a way to plug the second hole on the pump? It's making lots of noise...we tried Duct Tape...cause that stuff usually fixes everything...LOL, but no luck, after a while if comes off..


Hello ed...

Unless you really like the bubble affect, you don't need an airstone. Your power filter does a much more thorough job of creating a water current than the airstone. The more water movement the more oxygen enters the water and the more carbon dioxide escapes. All you need is a power filter with a gallon per hour (gph) rating roughtly 6 times the volume of your tank.

Please don't get me wrong, it's not wrong to use the airstone and if you like the bubbles, then use it. If you want to plug the extra outlet, then just get a length of the tubing and attach it to the output and tie a knot in the other end. But, don't rely on the airstone for gas exchange.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Although you should never NEED aeration from an air stone, if that power filter that is supplying all the needed aeration EVER dies because an impeller dies or breaks, the pump breaks, etc. (which definitely does happen) that 'unneeded' air stone could save the entire tank. 

Bubbles themselves not only create a lot of flow and surface agitation (enough to exceed many filters), they also actively aerate. Air stones are much more than unnecessary decoration.

Air Stones do Actively Aerate Water


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you tried putting about 3" of air hose on it and then taking a screw and wrapping it with plumber's tape and inserting it into the end of the 3" HOSE?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

you could also buy a T valve and put both outputs into the one airstone, just another option i think they sell them at petsmart for a dollar or 2


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> you could also buy a T valve and put both outputs into the one airstone, just another option i think they sell them at petsmart for a dollar or 2


great idea


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

put a couple of feet of airline hose on the 2nd outlet...


----------



## edwardskeg (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow...thanks for all the ideas!!! Right now we have a TON of bubbles in the tank, so we definitely no not want any more. I'm thankful for the idea of using the air stone as a sort of back-up to the filter, if the filter ever craps out, at least until we can replace the filter...never even thought of that...
Right now I think we will go with an extra length of hose tied in a knot (never thought of that either)...and see how it works...LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Cut a piece of airline tube a few inches and knot one end.


----------

